# Нога полностью разгибается но нагнетается до конца...



## savalv (13 Авг 2015)

Доброго времени суток, подскажите пожалуйста. 
Уже два дня не могу полностью согнуть ногу, при этом разгибается полностью. Где то 5-6 лет назад был травмирован, кулачок полностью вышел из чашечки по средствам мануальной терапии, ну и реальной боли, все жорстко вернули назад. На протяжении этого времени иногда ногу не мог полностью разогнуть с ощущением, в задней части коленного сустава, какого то натяжения, по средствам сгибания ноги до груди на натяжение исчезало и все было нормально. Сейчас пытаюсь согнуть но ощущаю рескую боль у задней части коленного сустава и немеют пальцы ноги. 
Пожалуйста если есть возможность дайте совет что делать, ити к макальщику или в больничку на ренген?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2015)

Идти к доктору, который и посмотрит и рентген назначит, а может и МРТ, и на анализы отправит.


----------

